# PLEASE HELP, Square wood finial Table base



## Woodscapes (Aug 28, 2017)

I have a customer who has requested a base that is similar to the Restoration Hardware Salvage wood Trestle base. I have searched high a low with no success on how these bases are made. Any and all pieces of advise is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

For just the one, parts can be built up of
moldings applied to a square column. The
sweeping part in the middle will be a challenge
and you'll probably have to carve the profile.

With considerable care the profile can be 
wasted-out on a radial arm saw using a molding
head.

The profile could also be made up in thinner
sections using a pattern-routing technique
and glued-up after shaping to the profile,
then mitered and applied to the column.

Restoration Hardware is in a position to exploit
cheap labor in 3rd-world countries and my
bet is it was basically made that way.

Turned bases can be had from sources like
this one.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

If the picture was taken at another angle, it would show a lot more detail than it does. The caption in the pictured does state "Turning", so it was put on a lathe at some point.

What I see is the base was made from a center piece about 4" square, then gluing up some more wood to turn the bulbous area, leaving some of the original 4?" square to mount the top arm supports, the legs and the bottom piece under the bulb. Those pieces look like they were routed and then applied to give it the look that you see. If the picture was rotated just 45 degrees, you could pretty much figure out how it was done without guessing.

That link Loren posted shows a base for under 300 dollars. Back in '83, I made a similar base in Pecan wood, but the cost for the wood was more than the asking price of this table base shown. Times have really changed. .......... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## jerryminer (Jun 15, 2014)

Looks like a bandsaw project to me. Cut 4 sides and miter around a central post; half-lap the feet (and "arms"):


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

> Looks like a bandsaw project to me. Cut 4 sides and miter around a central post; half-lap the feet (and "arms"):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If the original picture was oriented the same way as your post, no one would be guessing how it was done. ............. Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Little help!
https://www.restorationhardware.com/catalog/product/product.jsp?productId=prod5890018&categoryId=cat6050005


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

Ok, not it's clear as a bell. What jerryminer said. Piece of cake project. I'm wondering why their picture has a caption that says a "hand turned pedestal leg"...... Jerry (in Tucson?


----------



## doubleG469 (Mar 8, 2017)

I wanna see the guy "hand turn" a square leg


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

I believe the pedestal was "turned" in a file box. Please see my blog entry • Fr. Chad's Prie Dieu #2: To the File Box! The music stand below was "turned" in this same file box … round on the ends … square-ish in the middle.


----------



## jerryminer (Jun 15, 2014)

> I wanna see the guy "hand turn" a square leg
> 
> - doubleG469


He may be sawing these out of solid timbers, so once he cuts the first two sides, he *turns* the timber 90 degrees (by hand) to cut the adjacent sides. ;-)


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

> I wanna see the guy "hand turn" a square leg
> 
> - doubleG469
> 
> ...


I'm glad my coffee cup was not anywhere nere my mouth when I read that…. Witty to say the least…...... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------

